# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Радость

## Vелес

Рама и Кришна - это все*радующие* и всепривлекающие  :mig: 




Лучше смотреть на высоком качестве. Выбирайте 1080.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

хммм... Не люблю формулу "я выбираю" - отдаёт ограничением и ставленьем условий.

----------


## Vелес

А по моему это выражение свободного человека.
Я ВЫБИРАЮ!
У меня есть выбор. Я не ограничен в выборе.

----------

